# Emergency Power Shut Off Switch



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

I am looking for a standalone switch that I could plug into a wall outlet and then plug in a tool and have a fast shut off capability when needed. 

If you own a recent model Jet Prosaw, the power ON/OFF switch has a large red paddle for turning power OFF that you can hit with your leg, your hip, a free hand, or whatever. The point is you can kill the power pretty quick when you need to. I am looking for something similar to that to mount to the bench, router table, etc.

Are any of you aware of such a product? Everything I've seen so far is industrial strength and quite expensive. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Rockler has a similar type switch. I have my router plugged into it and the switch is mounted at close proximity for easy start/stop.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the same switch, with a cheapo power strip plugged into it, and my smaller bench tools plugged into the strip. I want to think about ways to add some sort of bump board all along under my bench's skirt, so I don't have to stretch to reach the STOP sign on the switch itself.


----------



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice. That is exactly what I am looking for. I've been looking for a reason to make the trip out there. Now I have one.

Thanks again.


----------

